# Fernseher optimieren



## A3000T (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
ich bin, zumindest für ein paar Tage auf die Darstellung an meinem Fernseher angewiesen, da mein Monitor den Geist aufgab (nach 8 Jahren). Leider habe ich derzeit auch nur einen CRT Fernseher, da ich meinen 42" Flachmann schon in der neuen Wohnung habe. Das Bild ist auf so einer 60Hz Bombe nicht sonderlich toll (100Hz kann er leider nicht, zumindest kann ichs nicht einstellen und normalerweise müsste er die 50Hz Pal ja automatisch verdoppeln). 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Wie kann ich die Darstellung so optimieren, dass ich an dem guten Stück noch vier bis fünf Tage möglichst stressfrei arbeiten kann. Muss noch einiges an Briefen und Dokumenten schreiben, die sich leider nicht aufschieben lassen, bis der neue Monitor da ist. 

Schriftgröße habe ich schon auf 125% gesetzt. 

Ach ja, kennt jemand den Code für eine Philips SRU 5110 Universalfernbedienung + Thomson CRT? Meine Codeliste ist wie auch mein eigentlicher Fernseher, bereits in der neuen Bude.

Danke und so


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2010)

Du willst an nem CRT-TV schreiben, oder wie? Das kannst Du an sich völlig vergessen, das hat auch weniger mit den Hz zu tun, sondern damit, dass ein CRT-TV zB bei filmen usw. nur scheinbar "gestochen scharf" ist, weil die Filme dazu eben passen, obwohl der nur um die 750x550 oder so als Auflösung hat, das ist auch anders als bei einem CRT-PC-Monitor. Schrift und Texte bearbeiten am TV, das wird nix... da würd ich mich lieber im Bekanntenkreis umhören, ob einer noch einen alten Monitor rumstehen hat. 

Du kannst natürlich noch mit Dingen wie Kantenglättung bei den windows- oder Treiberoptionen rumprobieren


----------



## A3000T (28. Juli 2010)

Jupp, am CRT-TV schreiben war mein Pläsier. Habe jetzt das Entflimmern und schärfen im Treiber auf Maximum gestellt. 

Meine Bekannten haben fast alle nur noch nen Laptop oder nur einen Monitor. Na ja, was willmer machen. 

Soweit gehts jetzt eigentlich. Zwar kein Vergleich zu meinem guten alten AOC CRT, aber immerhin "erträglich". 

So, und für meine zukünftige Forenschreiberei besorg ich mir ne Tastatur mit Blindenschrift.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2010)

Nimm doch ein Sprachtool, das texte vorliest und Deine Texte "aufnimmt" und dann "postet"


----------



## A3000T (29. Juli 2010)

Dan läsn sisch maine Texte ungefer so.


----------



## A3000T (30. Juli 2010)

So, erstmal sorry fürs Doppelpost, aber ich muss nochmals nerven.  

Ich hab jetzt nen anderen Monitor (auch nur CRT), da mein neuer wohl noch bis Mittwoch auf sich warten lässt. Als Trostpflaster hab ich die 8800GTX rausgehauen und ne Zotac 260 AMP² reingesetzt. Soweit so gut, nun aber folgendes Problem:

Ich hab den Monitor über VGA Adapter angeschlossen und auch das SVideokabel drangebaut, da ich ja erstmal wieder auf Monitor umschalten muss. Mit erstaunen stellte ich fest, das ich selbst beim POST kein Bild habe und bis zum Logonscreen keines kommt. 

Beim Einloggen habe ich dann ein Bild, allerdings nur SVideo, was auch normal ist, da ja der Fernseher als primärer Bildschirm gewählt wurde. 

Im Windows dann, stürzte mir jedoch der Treiber (257.21) ab. 

Nach einigem rumprobieren schloss ich dann nur SVideo an und siehe da, ich hatte auch im BIOS und POST ein Bild, auch stürzte mir der Treiber unter Windows nicht mehr ab. Als ich dann den Monitor wieder dranhing gings ab ins Nirvana. 

Treiber deinstalliert, Monitor drangelassen, im POST das gleiche bild. Nämlich bis zum Logonscreen gar keins. 
Windows stürzte dann allerdings nicht mehr ab, sondern erkannte auch den Monitor, nur wenn ich diesen einschalte, bekomme ich lediglich das berühmte "No input signal" und er geht in Standby.

Ach ja, die Abstürze mit VGA und SVIdeo passierten alle aufm Fernseher, der Monitor zeigte auch dabei kein Bild. 
Hat jemand nen Plan?

Nachtrag: 

Habe es jetzt mit einer älteren GeForce 7600GS versucht und auch dort das gleiche Problem. Allerdings habe ich keine Abstürze mehr, wenn ich VGA und SVideo in Windows benutze. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich Windows neu installierte, da die Treiber neuinstallation davor wohl etwas zu rüde war und mein Rechner eh irgendwie zu verkonfiguriert war. Langsam glaube ich, der VGA Adapter hat einen weg, was unschön wäre, da ich keinen anderen da habe. Na ja, wird der jetzt umgetauscht, wehe der Laden hat sich affig. :/


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2010)

Also, dass mit dem postscreen kann schonmal vorkommen, da weiß ich nicht, wie man das verhindern kann. Mit windows kann das ja nix zu tun haben, da bem Postcreen ja noch rein gar nix mit windows geladen wurde.


----------



## A3000T (3. August 2010)

Na ja, war im Endeffekt ne totale Lapalie. Der DSUB Adapter war kaputt. Den ausgetauscht, dann im Windows oben beschriebene Abstürze gehabt und dann mal die Karte ins Lädle zurückgeschafft. Siehe da, Karte war auch im Eimer. Na ja, hab jetzt ne Radeon 4870 mit 1GB von Asus drinnen. Die tut sogar so als würde sie funktionieren, doch leider fehlt ihr der SVideo-Ausgang.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2010)

also, da ist echt der Wurm drin - bis Du endlich alle Problemchen gelöst hast, hast Du sicher die alte Wohnung schon längst verlassen und bist wieder bei Deinem 42er LCD


----------

